# "Double" Euro Mount?



## kevinsulikowski

*plague*

dont know of any double plaque's will prob have to have one made


----------



## P DOG

Here you go


----------



## Louisianaboy

Here is an idea for a "double euro". I just finished this yesterday for a customer.


----------



## josh s.

P DOG said:


> Here you go


Is this one skull sawed in half?


----------



## grant1982

*double european mount*

I would like to get one of the double european mounts. Can you email me at [email protected]? 



QUOTE=Louisianaboy;1053665338]Here is an idea for a "double euro". I just finished this yesterday for a customer.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## jhill56

the side by side view is awesome


----------



## bucknut1

cool ideas


----------



## archeryshooter

Heres one my panel guy made for me


----------



## snapper tapper

just plant a tree !


----------



## huntingful




----------



## NYshedder

In my opinion you can't go wrong with Burl wood. Each piece is a work of art on its own and one of a kind!


----------

